# Calcium carbonate/calcium citrate?



## Reegan (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello,There is a lot of talk about calcium and a lot of people are using caltrate. I live in Japan and cannot get this. Calcium is sold here so I was going to have a friend read a bottle made by Nature Made brand to see if it contains mag. I have IBS-D occasionally and do not want to make it worse. Is calcium citrate bad? Is carbonate what is found in most calcium brands? Thanks


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Calcium carbonate seems to work the best if you have diarrhea. You also need to have the vitamin D in the calcium to help get some of it to the bones. If your problems are not all the time you may just need to take 1/2 tablet twice a day or a full tablet. You have to experiment to see what works for you. I will email you all the info on the calcium so you can get the right kind and some of the ins and outs of taking it.Linda


----------



## CalCowher (May 21, 2003)

Calcium? I'd appreciate your info . . .


----------



## flannelgirl (Oct 22, 2002)

Hello Linda,I'm curious about your recommendation of utilizing calcium-i've seen several posts by you from quiet a while ago and wondered if u are having continued sucess w/it ?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

It will be five years of success in July and I have been here passing along the info that has worked so well for me to anyone who want it.There are some variables like taking other meds with side effects even over the counter stuff like vitamins can cause stomach upset. Timing and finding the right amount that works for you. Never forgetting to take it even one skipped dose can bring on a loose movement but it is not nearly as long lasting or as painful as it use to be before the calcium. Having the right form of calcium all calcium is not the same.Linda


----------



## shownah (Jun 24, 2003)

Linda,i would really appreciate an email regarding what kind of calcium, and when to take it. i have occasional ibs - D, and i'm leaving for university in the fall.. so i'd really like to get it under control before then.thank you so much!


----------



## BJGROGG (Jul 8, 2003)

Would you be able to take Calcium with Bentyl?Thanks for all the great post!!


----------

